# Power rack



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Right fellas

Looking to get a power rack or squat rack for home use. Cant always make it to gym as since ive had a baby, time is something i have lost. Not looking to spend a fortune as it will only be used once or twice a week at most.

Seen a few and wouldnt mind your input if they are any good.

https://www.mirafit.co.uk/mirafit-power-cage-847.html?gclid=Cj0KEQiAtK3DBRCBxt-Yxduq5p4BEiQAbFiaPaOpcLmlvtq82OWfJBBT-X2ingC0R799US1Kc3pREH8aAuvo8P8HAQ

Really is a bargain and seems to have good reviews.

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf375-power-rack.php

Or i was thinking something like this as I could use it for squatting and benching.

https://www.powermyself.com/heavy-duty-squat-rack.html

If you also know any half decent benches that would work with these. Again dosent have to be anything amazing.

Cheers


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

The mirafit is fine.

I prefer the pull up handles on the 375 though.

I have the cf475 as does Mingster. It's solid and will last forever.

Bench wise I'd keep an eye out on ebay for a FID bench. They are a rip off brand new benches!

Bodycraft f320 I have. Inclines inside the rack which no other bench does. Plus its not huge. Most are massive.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

boutye911 said:


> Right fellas
> 
> Looking to get a power rack or squat rack for home use. Cant always make it to gym as since ive had a baby, time is something i have lost. Not looking to spend a fortune as it will only be used once or twice a week at most.
> 
> ...


 Either of the proper racks, the body max I'd trust a little more than the other, but you can bench in both of these, just lower the support bars to just below chest height and the bar pins to racking height and away you go  the latter would be as much use as a chocolate fireguard having dumped a bar with 100kg there's a chance of it swinging/pivoting anywhere depending on where it lands as the last thing you can do if you back spasms or you lose grip is aim the bar at the 8-10" wide catcher, I just dumped the bar backwards in my home made rack, it never flinched!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't get the third one you linked. Looks like a load of shite and you could easily miss the catcher bars.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Cheers @Prince Adam @superdrol @monkeybiker. Went for the bodymax. Should do me fine for what i need it for. Thought the 3rd one might be sh1t. Thoughts confirmed.


----------

